# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Billy Mitchell (Perry Fenwick)

## asforgrant

you "d think nilly had more then enough problems of his own without interfering in other peoples, and anyway sasha always looked like a girl who can take care of herself but when a punter at the vic starts chatting her up and insults adi billy suddenly gets it into his head he knight in shining armour material and rushes to her defence he head butts the punter and gets barred from the vic and if he is hoping for a thank you kiss from sasha he way of target turns out she is more intrested in danny moon  :EEK!:  !

----------


## Cupcake

Isnt this kinda spoilers cumming up v.soon?Lol.
Yearh silly billy.

----------


## Behemoth

> you "d think nilly had more then enough problems of his own without interfering in other peoples, and anyway sasha always looked like a girl who can take care of herself but when a punter at the vic starts chatting her up and insults adi billy suddenly gets it into his head he knight in shining armour material and rushes to her defence he head butts the punter and gets barred from the vic and if he is hoping for a thank you kiss from sasha he way of target turns out she is more intrested in danny moon  !


 No one comes onto this board to read spoilers.

----------


## Rory18

THIS is the moment when the simmering tension between EastEnders Alfie Moon and Billy Mitchell finally boils over.

Billy loses the rag when he spots his estranged wife Mo in a clinch with Alfie.

And, for once, Alfie stands up for himself and gives Billy a square go. The fighting, however, is unlikely to impress the woman at the centre of it.

Little Mo, played by Kacey Ainsworth, can't stand violence after her experience with wife-beating ex Trevor.

The love triangle - or perhaps that should be square, given that Alfie is married to Mo's sister Kat - is the latest attempt by EastEnders writers to breathe new life into the soap after a slump in audience figures.

The fight between Alfie, alias Shane Richie, and Billy, played by Perry Fenwick, will be shown next Tuesday

----------


## daisy38

Why are they repeating old storylines! Love triangle, Dennis, Sharon and Zoe. Now theres another one, Alfie, Billy and Little Mo!

----------


## stacyefc

yeah but the dennis, sharon and zoe one was good this one with alife, mo and billy is boring. i hate the way mo and alfie act around eachother

----------


## Angeldelight

oh not again, i mean come on Sharon and Zoe were fighting over Dennis not long ago now we've got Alfie and Billy fighting over little mo. can any one see how these are different????

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Wont be that much longer we'll have to put up with this nonsense for Kat will soon put an end to it.

----------


## di marco

hopefully she will, i cant stand much more of little mo and alfie!

----------


## Angeldelight

yey yey yey come on Kat we need you.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Little Mo and Alfie are awful together the worst couple in EE. Little Mo should sick with Billy and Alfie with Kat.

I've heard that either Jake or Danny are to make a move in Kat when she returns. I think it will be Danny since Jake is quite taken with Chrissie. I hope Kat slaps some since into Little Mo.

----------


## Claire

> Little Mo and Alfie are awful together the worst couple in EE. Little Mo should sick with Billy and Alfie with Kat


I agree 100% I think that Alfie and Little Mo works better as close mates rather than a couple.  Watching Alfie last night with Little Mo was just plain cringeworthy  :Sick:  They are like this years Dennis and Zoe  :Wal2l:  thank god the Kat is back soon  :Cheer:

----------


## dddMac1

Little Mo And Alfie are Awful together.Alfie should be with Kat and Little Mo should be with Billy

----------


## RealityGap

You know I quite like Alfie and Little Mo together  :Smile:  Although do prefer him with Kat.  More fighting OH joy

----------


## Siobhan

somehow I can't seen Alfie going back to Kat.. she really messed him up and Mo seems to bring out his sweeter side more

----------


## Chantelle

Kat and alfie have something called chemisrty...something which mo and alfie will never have.  Why would he want to fight over mo when he could have kat anyway?!  Kat and alfie are, were and always will be, meant for eachother...simple as!

----------


## Rach33

Forget Alfie and Billy imagine the fight Kat's gonna give us when she finds out poor Little Mo it won't take much for to look like she's done ten rounds with Mike Tyson and I doubt Alfie will get off lightly we all know Kat's capable of extreme violence he better hold on to his bits and pieces cos Kat will have em on a plate before you can say molfie

----------


## dddMac1

all hell is going to break loose when Kat gets back

----------


## i_luv_dennis

kool but alfie should be with kat

----------


## EastendersRox

Alfie and Kat, Mo and Billy, what could be better?

----------


## soapfan100

I'm so glad other people seem to agree about Alfie and little Mo not being the most sparkling pair on EE!I find it really hard to watch them together..its just so weird seeing Alfie with anyone other than Kat and I agree the characters just become annoying when they're together!I can't wait untill Kat comes back next week!!!

----------


## Lisa321

So Billy will tell Kat then.
If he fights with Alfie

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Little Mo And Alfie are Awful together.Alfie should be with Kat and Little Mo should be with Billy


Absolutely agree!!  They act infantile around each other.  Especially Little Mo, which is surprising as she has been around the block a tad.  Not like Kat, but she certainly is no naive, young girl.  She's been raped, beaten, walked on, imprisoned, and then finally stood up for herself, had another man's child, broke off her own marriage for the sake of that child, and obviously isn't too concerned about what her family will think of her and Alfie, (you can't keep a secret forever) yet with Alfie she acts like she is in grade school.    :Sick:  

There is always a certain amount of shyness and caution when a new relationship is blooming, but they are both grown enough to "cheat", yes I said CHEAT, both are still married.  However aside from that as adults who have been married as well as had other relationships, shouldn't we see some kind of passion in them towards each other?  After all  when someone is worthy of your interest despite the awkward situation, I think there should be something tangible for us to see, passion, love, infatuation, or even lust.  Instead they seem like they are in kindergarten and they show their affection by smacking one another or pulling on pigtails.  If it were to be believable in any way there should be smoke if there is going to be fire regardless of their other halves.  Mostly they seem like they are friends with genuine affection for each other who are trying to make a relationship out of the fact that they are both lonely and both alone.  

TAKE THAT SCRIPT WRITERS!!!    :Moonie:   :Moonie:   :Moonie:

----------


## Chantelle

Here! Here! Bravo!  :Cheer:   :Clap:   :Cheer:   :Clap:  

Will you become a script writer because at least you know what you are talking about   :Bow:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Why are they repeating old storylines! Love triangle, Dennis, Sharon and Zoe. Now theres another one, Alfie, Billy and Little Mo!


and Kat so its a sqaure...

----------


## kelly05

> Forget Alfie and Billy imagine the fight Kat's gonna give us when she finds out poor Little Mo it won't take much for to look like she's done ten rounds with Mike Tyson and I doubt Alfie will get off lightly we all know Kat's capable of extreme violence he better hold on to his bits and pieces cos Kat will have em on a plate before you can say molfie


I totally agree with you!!! This is the bit I'm really looking forward to. I think they will keep it under wraps for ages though. Those EE scriptwriters know how to make us mad!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie finally realises it is Kat he wants so he tells Little Mo and he gaves her a goodbye kiss which Billy sees. He tells Kat that Little Mo and Alfie are having an affair leading to fireworks in the Slater household.

----------


## Flozza

ooooooooooooooh thats what thats all about hehehe i get it now. ohhhhhhh exciting xxxx thanks xxx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ohh but do kat and alfie leave together still

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lol!! This sounds very interesting!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

At least it may mean an end to this annoying and drawn out storyline.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i agree with you

----------


## RealityGap

ah so that is how it all kicks off then.......

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I wondered how it happened.

----------


## eastenders mad

at last the storyline is going to end.
It is now going to be the end of kat and alfie

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I don't think it will be.

----------


## RealityGap

> I don't think it will be.


me neither - I think that they will end up together....

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i thought this would happen

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> me neither - I think that they will end up together....


Yeap, me too. Which will coincide by the fact both are leaving.

----------


## RealityGap

> Yeap, me too. Which will coincide by the fact both are leaving.


good powers of thought Dr.  (we should stop meeting like this - people will talk LOL)

----------


## eastenderfan_91

lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> good powers of thought Dr. (we should stop meeting like this - people will talk LOL)


 :Rotfl:  True, :Rotfl:

----------


## RealityGap

(OT - Dr Tangliss your cat looks rather wired have you been giving Brian too much cat nip - or has he just found a lady cat he likes the look of?)

----------


## eastenderfan_91

> (OT - Dr Tangliss your cat looks rather wired have you been giving Brian too much cat nip - or has he just found a lady cat he likes the look of?)


 lol yer it looks excited

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

He has eaten his favourite food and had some champagne. Btw, Brian is gay, he has seen Leo, and is in love :Rotfl:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

LMAO bless lol how do you know

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> LMAO bless lol how do you know


As he get's more excited when playing with male animals for some reason :Searchme:   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

i soooooooooooo cant wait now ahhhhhhhhh im so excited now

----------


## RealityGap

> He has eaten his favourite food and had some champagne. Btw, Brian is gay, he has seen Leo, and is in love


so not only do you have a gay cat but he fancies DOGS!!  - you fed your cat champagne!!!  ok remind me not to get a pet!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> i soooooooooooo cant wait now ahhhhhhhhh im so excited now


Alfie proposes to her, is that before or after.

----------


## eastenderfan_91

lol i think its cute lol and i think it is a bit worrying about the males

----------


## Abbie

> so not only do you have a gay cat but he fancies DOGS!!  - you fed your cat champagne!!!  ok remind me not to get a pet!!


lol  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Alfie proposes to her, is that before or after.


oh i know i forgot about that but doesnt he propose to lilttle mo too?

----------


## RealityGap

> Alfie proposes to her, is that before or after.


I was wondering this too - I think that it might be before....

----------


## eastenderfan_91

lmao

----------


## RealityGap

> oh i know i forgot about that but doesnt he propose to lilttle mo too?


what......oohhh never heard about this 

Make your mind up Alfie Moon!!

----------


## Abbie

> I was wondering this too - I think that it might be before....


oh dear

----------


## Abbie

so when is this going to be aired?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Not sure. Need to find out

----------


## eastenderfan_91

sorry i dont know

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think it's next week.

----------


## Abbie

oh well im guessing soon cos he is suppose to be proposing soon

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer i just found out its next week i think

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It is, it's the same week that Peggy's back.

----------


## RealityGap

i thought it was the week of the 12th......

----------


## Abbie

> I think it's next week.


yay :cheer;

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i cant wait for peggy to return

----------


## Abbie

> It is, it's the same week that Peggy's back.


oh double trouble yay  :Cheer:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Jake is also caught in bed with Chrissie, by Sharon. It's all in this weeks Closer

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer thats going to be a good episode also

----------


## Abbie

> i cant wait for peggy to return


i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## RealityGap

> Jake is also caught in bed with Chrissie, by Sharon. It's all in this weeks Closer


can't wait for this to happen - that scowl will be fantastic   :Cheer:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh, it sounds like a good week  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> can't wait for this to happen - that scowl will be fantastic


oh EE is getting so good im so happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer it sounds like a brilliant week

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> can't wait for this to happen - that scowl will be fantastic


By the looks of it, the whole Mo, Alfie, Kat thing comes out on Tuesday, and Alfie proposes to Kat on Thursday 8th, the same day Peggy is back.

----------


## RealityGap

something to look forwards to - unlike Corrie!!

----------


## Abbie

> Oh, it sounds like a good week


and that week will turn into a good month  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yep it will be

----------


## RealityGap

> and that week will turn into a good month


you are too right Abblettte!! :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

> something to look forwards to - unlike Corrie!!


i know tell me about it

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer i think corrie is going down hill and the shelley storyline you just want to slap her round the face and tell her to stop being stupid and to get rid of charlie!

----------


## Abbie

> you are too right Abblettte!!


i hope i am by the way my names abbie i hoping it will be a couple of good months too you never know maybe a year

----------


## eastenderfan_91

lets hope so abbie

----------


## Abbie

> yer i think corrie is going down hill and the shelley storyline you just want to slap her round the face and tell her to stop being stupid and to get rid of charlie!


its werid the 2 rivals as one goes up the other goes down

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer i agree your right

----------


## Abbie

> lets hope so abbie


ive already started to cross my fingers

----------


## Abbie

> yer i agree your right


isnt it funny though

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_ooooooooo cant wait for that_

----------


## RealityGap

> yer i think corrie is going down hill and the shelley storyline you just want to slap her round the face and tell her to stop being stupid and to get rid of charlie!


oh what I would give to be that person to give her that slap!!

----------


## eastenderfan_91

lol yer me 2 i bet there is a line for it lol

----------


## Abbie

> lol yer me 2 i bet there is a line for it lol


and im in it

----------


## hayley

I hope kat and alfie stay together they are great!

----------


## kalfie

i no in soap land they r the best couple ever

----------


## 1mhward

Wen do shane and jessie leave, is it xmas, also does any 1 know if little mo is leaving cos I heard rummors about it?

----------


## emma_strange

can't wait!

----------


## JustJodi

> Alfie finally realises it is Kat he wants so he tells Little Mo and he gaves her a goodbye kiss which Billy sees. He tells Kat that Little Mo and Alfie are having an affair leading to fireworks in the Slater household.


 
*will it be an ADULT arguement or two kids in a play ground when Kat confronts Mo ???? Will be interesting to see,,, WHEN IS THIS TO HAPPEN ????*
 :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> Wen do shane and jessie leave, is it xmas, also does any 1 know if little mo is leaving cos I heard rummors about it?


*Check the rumor mill forum for that info *

----------


## Abbie

> I hope kat and alfie stay together they are great!


totally agree

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## hayley

I think it xmas time. I havent heard little mo is leaving!

----------


## crazygirl

i hope kat n alfie get back together

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Alfie finally realises it is Kat he wants so he tells Little Mo and he gaves her a goodbye kiss which Billy sees. He tells Kat that Little Mo and Alfie are having an affair leading to fireworks in the Slater household.


Yay! Kat finds out!   :Cheer:  

Maybe now it can mean and end to this ridiculous and boring storyline!   :Angry:   :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

[QUOTE=xXxJessxXx]Yay! Kat finds out!  :Cheer:  

Maybe now it can mean and end to this ridiculous and boring storyline!  :Angry:   :Cheer: [/QUOTE


 :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   boring boring boring......at this point I DO NOT GIVE A HOOT  who alfie chooses,, just get on with it and get it over with !!!!I believe every one has had enuff of Alfie AND KAT AND MO.. Good things are out in the open  kat will blow her top, so what,, its about time

----------


## emma_strange

> i hope kat n alfie get back together


I dont, they annoyed me for some reason

----------


## JustJodi

> I dont, they annoyed me for some reason


at this point Alfie can hook up with Pat for all I care  :Rotfl:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> at this point Alfie can hook up with Pat for all I care


lol,   :Lol:  could you imagin!   :Rotfl:

----------


## kelly05

> at this point Alfie can hook up with Pat for all I care


I agree with you.. I used to love Kat and Alfie together. When Kat came back, I really wamted her and Alfie to get back together. But the writers totally destroyed the character of Alfie...and made a mockery of the relationship that Kat and Alfie had. So if they don't care, then why should we?

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree with you.. I used to love Kat and Alfie together. When Kat came back, I really wamted her and Alfie to get back together. But the writers totally destroyed the character of Alfie...and made a mockery of the relationship that Kat and Alfie had. So if they don't care, then why should we?


I am just glad that this story line is coming to the *END*

----------


## Abbie

> I am just glad that this story line is coming to the *END*


so am i  :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

> so am i


*I will be sitting in front of the TV    when Billy tells Kat,, and will be    when she confronts Mo or Alfie or both and will be sooo glad when it is over with,, *

----------


## crazygirl

you will have to double click on image to make it bigger

----------


## Siobhan

well done billy!!!

seen the other bit and read that Darren and Demi buys expensive gifts.. so does Demi know about the money or does she find out soon????

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well done billy about time

----------


## Keating's babe

I take it Billy and Mo don't get back together then.  I thought that was a sure-fire certainty.

----------


## crazygirl

> I take it Billy and Mo don't get back together then.  I thought that was a sure-fire certainty.


well i think eastenders should move on from the bill and mo story! wwe need fresh story lines!

----------


## JustJodi

> you will have to double click on image to make it bigger


*Looks like hes kissing HONEY,, well thats great, lets hope that Billy has a love interest AT LAST,, that poor guy deserves a break !!!!!*

----------


## crazygirl

> *Looks like hes kissing HONEY,, well thats great, lets hope that Billy has a love interest AT LAST,, that poor guy deserves a break !!!!!*


he is kissing her! i hope they are really happy together

----------


## JustJodi

> he is kissing her! i hope they are really happy together


*If Honey is going to be his love interest,, that would mean EE is bringing the actress in on a long term contract ( meaning a years contract or whatever ) Dunno if I should get excited or not,, but I sure hope Billy finds some happiness ... hes due for some !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## soapyclean

About time for Billy after the rubbish year he has had, so glad he's finding happiness with someone who likes him for himself not because he's there for what they can get out of him.

----------


## Debs

Yay at alst billy and someone other than little mo!   wondor how she is goiing to react?

----------


## kayla05

Yep im happy for billy, he deserves a bit of happiness, and yeah i would like to know how little mo reacts when she finds out, i know she moved on but she does still love billy in her own way, so will she want him back when she finds out? or will she be ok with it? we will have to wait and see!

----------


## littlemo

The article does say that Little Mo is jealous when she finds out about Billy and Honey, but I don't think she loves him anymore, so she can't expect him to be single for the rest of his life.  It's a real shame because I loved Little Mo and Billy together. I've been watching UK Gold lately, and it reminds me how in love they used to be, it's sad to see their relationship being destroyed. But I do think that Honey is going to be good for Billy, we don't know much about her yet, but she seems like a simple uncomplicated kind of a person. Which must be a godsend to Billy right now. And I have heard she is going to be a long term character.

----------


## dddMac1

about time billy found love

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Billy deserves some happiness, it's about time. Lets hope it remains that way

----------


## littlemo

> Billy deserves some happiness, it's about time. Lets hope it remains that way


I really want Billy to be happy too, but I suppose we never know what's round the corner. And I still feel that sometime down the line the writers may revisit him and Little Mo's relationship. They are still married to each other, and no matter how complicated their marriage is, they were both very much in love at one time. Also with Alfie and Kat leaving at Christamas, Little Mo is going to be out in the cold somewhat.

----------


## BlackKat

It says in Inside Soap that Little Mo discovers she still has feelings for Billy. Can't remember the exact day, but it's around Christmas. I say, tough luck to her.

----------


## littlemo

> It says in Inside Soap that Little Mo discovers she still has feelings for Billy. Can't remember the exact day, but it's around Christmas. I say, tough luck to her.


Really! Did it say those exact words?! I read the article above, which said she was a bit jealous, but I didn't know she was actually in love with him. Which I assume is what your saying. 

I think it would be a great storyline! I know love triangles don't always work out but I really do like Billy and Little Mo's relationship, and if Billy were to realise Mo had loving feelings for him, he'd probably get back with her like a shot. Although if he thinks the best thing to do is move on, that would still be interesting because he would wrestle with himself a lot. If he faced that situation maybe it would give him some closure.

----------


## BlackKat

This is what Inside Soap says:

*Sunday 18th (omnibus)* Billy and Honey's first date ends with a kiss.
*Monday 19th* Honey discovers that Billy is married to Little Mo.
*Tuesday 20th* Billy announces that he and Honey are an item.


And then in the TV listings at the back of the mag:

*Tuesday 20th* Meanwhile, Little Mo discovers that her feelings for Billy have returned.

----------


## littlemo

> This is what Inside Soap says:
> 
> *Sunday 18th (omnibus)* Billy and Honey's first date ends with a kiss.
> *Monday 19th* Honey discovers that Billy is married to Little Mo.
> *Tuesday 20th* Billy announces that he and Honey are an item.
> 
> 
> And then in the TV listings at the back of the mag:
> 
> *Tuesday 20th* Meanwhile, Little Mo discovers that her feelings for Billy have returned.


Thanks, that sounds really good.

I can't believe that Honey is only just realising that Billy is married to Little Mo. Little Mo works with Honey in the Vic, how can she not know? You'd think somebody would have filled her in, wouldn't you?! It's very strange. 

Anyway I am very glad that Little Mo's feelings for Billy have resurfaced. I found it horribly sad when Billy was in love with her, and Little Mo was in love with Alfie. It was awful! I want Billy and Little Mo to get back together, they are still married, and if they both love each other things could work out. But even if they don't get back together, it's good that we see there's still a chance for them.

----------


## littlemo

We don't really know Honey yet, so I'm not sure how her and Billy would be together, but if he has a chance to make his marriage to work, do you think it would be better for him to try and do that? 

I don't think Billy is over Little Mo at all, he's just trying to make the best of what he's got.

----------


## Debs

> . And I still feel that sometime down the line the writers may revisit him and Little Mo's relationship.


 
oh god please know more little mo and billy"! :Nono:

----------


## littlemo

> oh god please know more little mo and billy"!


Did you ever like their relationship? or is it just that you think they have been through too much to go back to the way they were? 

I am doubtful as to whether it would work out. They have been through an awful time. I definetely don't want Little Mo to tell Billy she's in love with him and then 5 minutes later to have them break up again. It's not fair to either of them. Especially since now Billy has found somebody who could really care about him. Billy and Little Mo would need to be pretty adamant that it was going to work this time. And Little Mo needs to be certain that she loves Billy, as he loves her.

----------


## Debs

> Did you ever like their relationship? or is it just that you think they have been through too much to go back to the way they were? 
> 
> I am doubtful as to whether it would work out. They have been through an awful time. I definetely don't want Little Mo to tell Billy she's in love with him and then 5 minutes later to have them break up again. It's not fair to either of them. Especially since now Billy has found somebody who could really care about him. Billy and Little Mo would need to be pretty adamant that it was going to work this time. And Little Mo needs to be certain that she loves Billy, as he loves her.


 
i loved their relationship in the beginning it was locely to see them both happy but they been through far too much now to make it work again. id like to see little mo and billy find happiness with new partners.

----------


## littlemo

> i loved their relationship in the beginning it was locely to see them both happy but they been through far too much now to make it work again. id like to see little mo and billy find happiness with new partners.



Right. I'm still torn.

----------


## Debs

> Right. I'm still torn.


 
im guessing that the writers will bring them back together for a bit i hope not but there are still feelings between them i just hope they keep billy and honey together. as for little mo id love to see her get witha really bad boy!!! maybe have a ffair with phil or grant!! hard man with a soft side!

----------


## Florijo

> as for little mo id love to see her get witha really bad boy!!!


I don't think Little Mo would go near a bad boy, especially not someone like Phil or Grant, men that have treated their women badly. She would not want what happened with Trevor to be repeated.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Little Mo should get with Minty or Gary they would not treat her badly! They are get something else mad thats all

----------


## crazygirl

> Little Mo should get with Minty or Gary they would not treat her badly! They are get something else mad thats all


i cant imagine little mo with gary or minty!! anyway i dont want her to get with gary because he is a womaniser

----------


## littlemo

> i cant imagine little mo with gary or minty!! anyway i dont want her to get with gary because he is a womaniser


They're also good friends with Billy, it's sure to cause some controversy. Gary's a nice guy, but she's already been with Alfie, she doesn't want to be known as somebody who goes out with her sisters cast offs. Minty's nice but I'm not sure if they would suit each other. 

A bad boy definetely wouldn't be good for Little Mo, she needs somebody who will treat her nicely, like Billy did. I want her and Billy to get back together! 

 :Searchme:

----------


## DennisRbabe

YAY, Well done Billy!   :Clap:

----------


## Debs

> I don't think Little Mo would go near a bad boy, especially not someone like Phil or Grant, men that have treated their women badly. She would not want what happened with Trevor to be repeated.


 

no doubt she would but someone like grant ho shows their soft side would be great

----------


## Debs

> Little Mo should get with Minty or Gary they would not treat her badly! They are get something else mad thats all


 
awww mo and minty im liking that idea

----------


## littlemo

> awww mo and minty im liking that idea


Yes it's not completely ridiculous. He's quite a nice guy and would show Little Mo a lot of respect. I think he'd make quite a good father figure too. He's got a soft side. But I'm not sure how Billy would feel about the idea, and if it's at all possible I would rather have her with Billy than anybody else.

----------


## crazygirl

yea mo and minty would be nice because there both sweet people

----------


## eastenders mad

i couldn't picture them together.

----------


## JustJodi

Mo and Minty ??????? :EEK!:   monty???   :Lol:  ok gang it was bound to happen one day.. but I seriously doubt EE is gonna write those two as a couple but  hey why not ????? :Searchme:

----------


## Jada-GDR

i read the part at the bottom - is wellard gonna die??

----------


## Jada-GDR

:Crying:

----------


## Kim

> Mo and Minty ???????  monty???   ok gang it was bound to happen one day.. but I seriously doubt EE is gonna write those two as a couple but  hey why not ?????


Because it would be worse than Pat and Frank, I think anyway  :Sick:

----------


## Paddy

EASTENDERSâ Billy Mitchell is to become a dad at last â after girlfriend Honey discovers sheâs pregnant. 
Billy, played by Perry Fenwick, was heartbroken when wife Little Mo became pregnant with her rapistâs baby. 

The strain of being a dad to little Freddie was too much for Billy and the couple eventually split. 

But his dreams of being a father will come true when Honey â Emma Barton â reveals she is pregnant next month. 

A BBC insider said: âBilly is absolutely chuffed to bits â over the moon.â 

But the news is not happy for everyone. Little Mo â Kacey Ainsworth â is devastated. 

She had hoped to get back with Billy and when he asks her to dinner she thinks they are on a date. 

Then Honey drops her bombshell and Mo flees from the restaurant in tears. 


Source - The Sun.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

It already been said she is pregnant though...  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

in the last inside soap it hinted that this storyline would be coming up... not exactly confirmation, but it looks more and more likely.

----------


## shannisrules

awww im so pleased for billy poor little mo though she and billy worked well together but i think that haoney and billy make a better couple

----------


## littlemo

I can imagine why Little Mo would be upset. I think it would have been better if Billy sat her down and told her rather than Honey, it kind of rubs her nose in it. Especially considering everything that has happened with Freddie. Which I assume Billy must of told her about by then.

I'm glad that Billy is going to have a baby but I'm very sad for Little Mo. First Alfie and Kat leaving together and now this, it must make her realise that Freddie is the only person in her life. Although I'm not totally convinced Little Mo is in love with Billy, she wants to get back with him, but is it because all her other options have gone out the window, like Alfie.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

awww how cute

----------


## Layne

I am pleased for him! I think he'll make a fab dadÂ¬ x

----------


## Kim

> It already been said she is pregnant though...


It was only in rumour mill though.

----------


## Kim

> I can imagine why Little Mo would be upset. I think it would have been better if Billy sat her down and told her rather than Honey, it kind of rubs her nose in it. Especially considering everything that has happened with Freddie. Which I assume Billy must of told her about by then.
> 
> I'm glad that Billy is going to have a baby but I'm very sad for Little Mo. First Alfie and Kat leaving together and now this, it must make her realise that Freddie is the only person in her life. Although I'm not totally convinced Little Mo is in love with Billy, she wants to get back with him, but is it because all her other options have gone out the window, like Alfie.


I think she's only bothered because someone else is interested in him, otherwise she'd just ignore him.

----------


## feelingyellow

awww, that's so sweet   :Wub:  
in your face little mo   :Cheer:

----------


## Abi

Awww bless him. Serves Mo right.

----------


## DennisRbabe

is honey happy?

----------


## Kim

I would think so.

----------


## shannisrules

thank god a bit of good news thats what we need no more deaths or murders

----------


## Debs

i hope this is true, billy needs some happiness again

----------


## littlemo

> i hope this is true, billy needs some happiness again


Yes they've rushed this Billy and Honey relationship though haven't they?! They got together about a week or two ago (it feels like), and all of sudden Honey is the love of Billy's life, and Billy goes on every night about how special and great she is. How can he fall for her so quickly? after being in love with Little Mo, for what it feels life forever.

----------


## lollymay

i think its good for billy and honey

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yes they've rushed this Billy and Honey relationship though haven't they?! They got together about a week or two ago (it feels like), and all of sudden Honey is the love of Billy's life, and Billy goes on every night about how special and great she is. How can he fall for her so quickly? after being in love with Little Mo, for what it feels life forever.


yeah i have to admit it's really quick! yet so sweet   :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

When I read the Inside Soap spoiler I thought they were talking about Billy and Honey but I thought it was going a bt too fast for it to be them. Obviously not! I think it is very sweet and I am happy for them. Little Mo is acting like she's the victim etc. but she's the one that kept the rapist's baby, she's the one who started 'dating' Alfie. I don't feel sorry for her at all. Go Billy and Honey.
xxx

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

I think he'll make a fab dad

----------


## di marco

> Yes they've rushed this Billy and Honey relationship though haven't they?! They got together about a week or two ago (it feels like), and all of sudden Honey is the love of Billy's life, and Billy goes on every night about how special and great she is. How can he fall for her so quickly? after being in love with Little Mo, for what it feels life forever.


i think hes going on about honey all the time not cos hes necessarily in love with her but cos he wants to boast that he managed to get someone that everyone else thought was way out of his league

----------


## littlemo

> i think hes going on about honey all the time not cos hes necessarily in love with her but cos he wants to boast that he managed to get someone that everyone else thought was way out of his league


Yes maybe, but when he hears Honey is pregnant he is over the moon, so he must have strong feelings for her. Because it's a big commitment, he's still married to Little Mo. If he's going to do it properly, he's going have to get a divorce, and his whole life will change for somebody he's known a few months.

----------


## Cupcake

Sweet storyline....Mo will be sad..

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think its really unrealistic as previous posters have said. This Honey and Billy storyline is too rushed.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds Good.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  ITS ABOUT TIME BILLY HAD A LIFE OF HIS OWN INSTEAD OF LIVING INSIDE EVERYONE ELSES IT WAS OBVIOUS BILLY COULD NOT HANDLE THE SITUATION TRYING TO BRING UP THE BABY OF WHOM MO WAS RAPED BY WHICH IS UNDERSTANDABLE ESPECIALLY WHEN THE FATHER GETS OUT OF PRISON IT WOULD BE VERY HARD FOR ANYONE TO TRY AND DO MO SHOULD HAVE REALISED BY NOW THAT THERE IS NO CHANCE OF IT WORKING AGAIN EVEN IF THEY HAVE LOADS OF FEELINGS FOR EACH OTHER THERE IS STILL THE BABY IN ALL THIS JUST NOT HAPPENING GOOD LUCK TO BILLY AND HONEY BLESS

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah Billy was stupid for taking Mo back with Freddie in tow.

As for little Mo i think she should have got rid of Freddie.

Billy and Honey look kind of sweet togther cause they are both werid lol.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Billy and Honey look kind of sweet togther cause they are both werid lol.


lol, they are! death ... death on row   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Lol! Still think Little Mo and Billy were better suited though.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Lol! Still think Little Mo and Billy were better suited though.


yeah they really were ... then mo has to turn into a stupid cow!

----------


## Jada-GDR

its nice that billys going to be a dad, especially after everything with freddie. little mo has no right to think she might get back with billy, i feel like slapping her, shes such a selfish...er...welfish. she had her chance with billy, she cant expect him to wait around until she decides she wants him again.

isnt kacey ainsworth leaving?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

There have been rumours that she is leaving but i thought she signed a new contract to stay with Eastenders until the end of this year?

----------


## feelingyellow

> There have been rumours that she is leaving but i thought she signed a new contract to stay with Eastenders until the end of this year?


yeah i think that's it... too bad she can't leave now!   :Mad:

----------


## Debs

> yeah i think that's it... too bad she can't leave now!


 

she dosent do much xcept look miserable and whine so why does she want to stay??? bye bye little mo off you go

----------


## feelingyellow

> she dosent do much xcept look miserable and whine so why does she want to stay??? bye bye little mo off you go


exactly what i was thinking! 6 years is long enough!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah imo i think little mo's character has ran out of steam.

----------


## Debs

she either needs a really good exiting storyline or she needs to be axed!

----------


## Daisyduck

Im glad for billy at last as he is always such a loser

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> she either needs a really good exiting storyline or she needs to be axed!


What storylines are left for her?

----------


## xStephaniex

oh woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow billy's goin to be a daddy  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## feelingyellow

> What storylines are left for her?


being jealous of honey and billy i suppose, lol

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have this afternoon denied reports that long-standing Walford actor Perry Fenwick has been axed from the soap, Digital Spy can confirm.

The People today claimed that the 47-year-old, who has played unlucky in life Billy Mitchell since November 1998, is to be written out of the show in "explosive style" as producers "feel there is nowhere else for his character to go". 

However, DS can confirm that there are no plans for the Mitchell cousin to be axed, nor does Fenwick have any plans to quit the show. 

A spokesperson this afternoon told DS: "Perry Fenwick as Billy Mitchell is a fantastic character who has been with the show for nearly 12 years. He is a key part of life on the Square and hugely valued - there are no plans for him to leave."

A source added: "Perry has some great material coming up over the next few weeks and his long-term storylines are looking very exciting. He's very much part of the makeup of the show and he's very proud to be a member of the Mitchell clan."

*Did not know that his character was supposed to go*

----------

matt1378 (22-05-2009), tammyy2j (18-05-2009)

----------


## Daz10

Hope he stays, great character, often a laugh, would be a real miss if he went.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I actually wouldnt be too bothered if he went... Think the character has had his day...  :Cool:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Me neither  Billy is just a spare part.  His character has been the same since Jamie died just a pathetic loser. EE may deny Perry is getting the axe but it's only a matter of time before they do.

----------


## LostVoodoo

for god's sake can they just bring Honey and his kids back?! that's why he's a spare part at the moment. there was so much potential in him having his own family and then they just got rid of them.

----------

matt1378 (22-05-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

He should leave and go live near Honey and his kids - there is nothing in Walford for him

----------

Kim (18-05-2009)

----------


## Kim

I read in the paper earlier that they were worried that he was going to quit :s

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't say i'd really miss him if he went

----------


## angel_eyes87

I only liked him when he was with Little Mo, never really enjoyed him with Honey.

----------


## Kim

I didn't mind him with either of them, but preferred his storylines with Mo on the whole.

----------


## Perdita

> He should leave and go live near Honey and his kids - there is nothing in Walford for him


The other way round, Honey and the kids should come back, there is room for all of them in Walford  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He can go and stay with uncle Archie now he's getting the boot shame he cant take cousin Phil and Auntie dwarf with him.

----------


## moonstorm

As Billy tries to take in the news that he has a 35-year-old son, he heads to R&R to drown his sorrows, but soon gets into a few arguments - leading to an encounter with a police officer. Meanwhile, Kat and Stacey's night out at the club descends into a brawl involving Janine, and Lily ends up in Ryan's hands when babysitter Pat takes her to him 

http://www.tvtv.co.uk/tvtv/web/progr...0&tref=Program

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2010), Dutchgirl (16-10-2010), lizann (18-10-2010), tammyy2j (08-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Wow!  Billy has a 35 year old son!!  I was just saying on another thread a few days ago that Billy is about 50, which would make him about 15 when his son was born.  I wonder if the mother's played by Cathy Murphy, as we know she's coming into EE?

----------


## tammyy2j

Isnt that a bit old for a son for Billy

----------


## Perdita

not if Billy was a teenage parent, don't think that we ever had this in a storyline :Wal2l:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a fab excuse for bringing in another Mitchell. Giving Billy a 35 year old son.

----------


## sean slater

Its just weird cos I dont see Billy as being very old, its probably just cos he's quite simple. It'd be odd seeing him with a grown up son.

----------


## matt1378

Yea I thought Billy was like 40, but he's older than he looks then

----------


## tammyy2j

> Its just weird cos I dont see Billy as being very old, its probably just cos he's quite simple. It'd be odd seeing him with a grown up son.


Yes it will be weird the son might look older than the father  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

BILLY Mitchell storms off from old flame Julie Perkins - after she lied about having his son.

Julie took the EastEnders loser to meet the lad - then claimed she was joking all along.

Billy (Perry Fenwick) is outraged but in scenes airing later this year he ends up snogging Julie (Cathy Murphy) who bears a likeness to ex-wife Little Mo.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz12V0zKyqX

----------

lizann (18-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> BILLY Mitchell storms off from old flame Julie Perkins - after she lied about having his son.
> 
> Julie took the EastEnders loser to meet the lad - then claimed she was joking all along.


I'm confused now - does he have an older son or not?   :Ponder:

----------


## moonstorm

Well that makes two of us Dazzle!

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG did not see that one coming.

So they are playing the twists and turns card in this storyline. If you are not confused you will be after the next episode off........

 If she playes  apractical joke that would be so nasty.

----------


## sean slater

So awful considering how much she says she cares about him! What is her plan exactly?!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> BILLY Mitchell storms off from old flame Julie Perkins - after she lied about having his son.
> 
> Julie took the EastEnders loser to meet the lad - then claimed she was joking all along.
> 
> Billy (Perry Fenwick) is outraged but in scenes airing later this year he ends up snogging Julie (Cathy Murphy) who bears a likeness to ex-wife Little Mo.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz12V0zKyqX


How weird.  Not a nice thing to joke about!

----------


## lizann

Has the son been cast yet?

----------


## Perdita

Should not have been, if there is not a son

----------


## lizann

> BILLY Mitchell storms off from old flame Julie Perkins - after she lied about having his son.
> 
> Julie took the EastEnders loser to meet the lad - then claimed she was joking all along.
> 
> Billy (Perry Fenwick) is outraged but in scenes airing later this year he ends up snogging Julie (Cathy Murphy) who bears a likeness to ex-wife Little Mo.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz12V0zKyqX


What the hell is going on?

----------


## moonstorm

UNCONFIRMED RUMOUR

Daniel Brocklebank joins EastEnders 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just confirmed by Sharon Marshall. Looks like he will play Billy's son. Although she said EE wouldn't outright confirm or deny that was the role.

He played Ivan in Emmerdale. 

I found this on DS but not too sure....... I can't see why they would say Billy had a son in the first place if they were not going to give him one???

----------

lizann (18-10-2010)

----------


## lizann

So he could be Billy's son

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2010), moonstorm (18-10-2010), Perdita (18-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Cor he is lovely!!  Will definately watch EE when he comes into it!

----------


## Perdita

Billy Mitchell is to start searching for his secret son.

The hapless 'EastEnders' character played by Perry Fenwick is set to embark on a search to find the son he never knew he had, following a teenage romance when he was in a care home as a youngster.

Perry said: "He desperately wants to know who this son of his is so he phones the adoption agency and says he's looking for his child who was adopted 30 years ago. It could open a real can of worms."

The Walford wally is soon to learn about his past when his first girlfriend Julie Perkins comes searching for him and confesses she had his child in secret.

Perry explained to Soaplife magazine: "They were both 15 when Julie got pregnant but Billy, like everyone else in the children's home, thought it was this carer who knocked him and the other kids about.

"Initially he's angry with her. But when she explains it wasn't her fault and they took the baby away from her, he shifts his anger to the authorities."

----------


## Perdita

Perry Fenwick has revealed that his latest EastEnders storyline will feature many surprises for viewers.

The actor's character Billy Mitchell recently had his life turned upside down when his old friend Julie Perkins turned up in Walford and informed him that he has a grown-up son.

Forthcoming episodes of the BBC soap will see Billy facing the dilemma of whether to track down his son or let the matter rest.

Speaking to Soaplife about what the dream scenario for Billy would be, Fenwick explained: "He hopes to find a man he could be proud of. They haven't told me exactly what's going to happen, but I know they're going to be really clever with this story. There'll be lots of twists and turns."

The star also hinted that viewers should not expect a romance to develop between Billy and Julie (Cathy Murphy) any time soon.

He said: "They're good sparring partners and get on well, but I don't think he's ready for romance. He's still not over Honey. He wears his wedding ring and hopes one day she'll come round the corner with the kids."

Fenwick has previously described his new storyline as a "great acting challenge".

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have announced that Billy Mitchell will star in his own BBC Red Button special next month.

Billy, played by Perry Fenwick, will come face-to-face with a number of sporting legends and celebrities in the spinoff episode, which centres around his upcoming Olympics storyline.

As first revealed last year, Billy will carry the Olympic torch through Albert Square in an upcoming episode of the main show. The footage will be broadcast live and direct from the show's Elstree base on July 23.

The Red Button special - titled 'Billy's Olympic Nightmare' - will air on July 16 in the build-up to the big moment, taking Billy from Walford to Wembley. 

Viewers will see that Billy becomes nervous about his role of torch bearer, and his sleep is plagued by visions of what could go wrong.

When Billy finds himself running late for a series of special events at Olympic venues, he is grateful for the help of cab driver Hercules, played by comedian Omid Djalili.

Dame Kelly Holmes and Tessa Sanderson are among the well-known Olympic faces who will appear in the special, while One Show hosts Matt Baker and Alex Jones will also feature.

Fenwick told the official EastEnders website: "Like Billy, I am also terrified at what might go wrong as I carry the Olympic torch though Albert Square. Filming this was like a dress rehearsal of my worst nightmare! 

"It was strange filming at West Ham as again, like Billy, I feel it's my home. I'm over the moon to be carrying the torch through Walford, and working with the likes of Dame Kelly Holmes has made me even more excited to do so!"

The Red Button mini-drama will become available to view straight after the regular EastEnders episode on July 16.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

EastEnders regular Billy Mitchell gets a huge opportunity to make his family proud next week as the day of his Olympic moment finally arrives.

Billy is delighted to have been chosen as an Olympic torchbearer, and viewers will see him carry out the task as part of a short live segment which will be slotted into EastEnders on Monday, July 23.

Perry Fenwick, who plays Billy, recently chatted to Digital Spy about the challenges of a live broadcast and what's ahead for his character.

Are you nervous about the live broadcast?
"I am, but I think it'd be wrong if I wasn't! There's the little thing of an Olympic flame to worry about as you don't want it to go out or drop, and a bit of acting thrown in as well! I've known about this for a long time and it's always been in the distance, but now it's getting closer. 

"Also, it's not even that I can switch off thinking about it, because everything on the radio and the telly at the moment is about the Olympics. It's all around me at the moment!"

Is there much you can do in the way of preparation?
"It's a bit like getting ready for the opening night of a play - all you can do is make sure that you're prepared for everything. For me that's meant running around the Square early in the morning and checking out any potholes, as well as the obvious thing of making sure I know my lines! I'm really looking forward to doing it, but I'm also looking forward to the moment when I've just done it and it's over!"

Will there be much rehearsal time?
"At first we'll have some tentative rehearsal time, but we are busy filming other stuff as well. Once it gets to Saturday, June 21, we'll have the weekend and most of Monday to rehearse. It's going to be eight to ten minutes of live footage, with maybe about eight or nine scenes in it. But obviously because it's live, they've got to be choreographed absolutely to the second. 

"By the time the live broadcast begins, hopefully we'll all be clued up and we can just do it. When we did the live episode for the 25th anniversary two years ago, my memory of that is that it absolutely felt like about five minutes, and that was half an hour. Here, we're only doing about ten minutes, so I know that it'll be over before I can even think about it."



Were you pleased that Billy was chosen for this?
"Yeah, absolutely. I didn't see it coming at all myself. At first I thought, 'What's he done to deserve it?', but most people have pointed out to me that it's not what he's done, it's what he hasn't done! He hasn't cheated on his wife, he's not a greedy man, he's not trying to steal money from people - he's just an honest Joe who tries. That's basically what the whole Olympic ethos is - it's about trying your best."

Would you be interested in the Olympics even without this storyline?
"Yeah, I'm a big sports fan. To be honest with you, I'm more of a football and cricket fan, but at the same time, I get swept along with the big events like everybody else does. We've just had the European Championships in football and I watched every single game of that, I didn't care who was playing.

"I think it's great that EastEnders has done this storyline, because it would be totally wrong and remiss not to acknowledge the biggest event in our lifetime, which technically - in fictional land - is five minutes up the road from Walford."

Is Billy nervous about carrying the torch?
"I think I'm more nervous than Billy! He obviously wants everything to go right, but he's just absolutely delighted - this is his big moment and he's going to enjoy it. But as usual with Billy, you just know that nothing's going to go to plan. It's like the saying, 'Man makes plans and the gods laugh' - that's Billy Mitchell all over! If everything's all set for him, you can bet your bottom dollar that it's not going to go rightâ¦"

Danielle Harold has a big role in the live scenes too, as Lola gives birth! Do you think Danielle will cope well?
"I think she'll be fine. Danielle amazes me, as she started here at EastEnders just over a year ago with no real acting experience, but they saw something in her and they took a chance, because they reckoned they might have unearthed a little nugget of gold. To watch her develop and grow, even over this last couple of months, has been great. Every now and again, she just goes up another level.

"What Danielle has got is a gut instinct and she's smart. If you put those two together and you're prepared to listen and learn, you can't go wrong. I think she'll be fabulous - I think she's a cracking little actress."

After 14 years at EastEnders, do you still enjoy working there as much as when you first started?
"Yeah, I do! It's an interesting one, because you have highs and lows in this job and there are times when maybe you're not doing what you particularly want to be doing. It's very hard for the producers to keep everyone happy down here, because there are a lot of actors and everybody wants their time in the sun. 

"I'm lucky with the character that I play, as I get to do some good comic stuff which I enjoy, but that goes hand-in-hand with pathos, sadness and dramatic material. I like mixing it up, and it's worked well over the years for me with writers because they can put Billy into a lot of situations.

"It's really nice to be busy down here at the moment. Me and Dani have been exceptionally busy, and it's going to carry on that way for us for pretty much all this year. I do really enjoy working at EastEnders, and to think that I only signed up for three episodes back in 1998, to still be here now I've not done too badly, have I?"

You used to have lots of scenes with Jamie Borthwick, who plays Jay, but not so much recently. Would you like Billy and Jay to become close again?
"Well, it's interesting you say that! Well pointed out, but just watch this space - that's all I'll say to you!"

Jamie's had lots of praise for his recent performances, so are you proud of how well he's done?
"Absolutely - you've got to grow up very fast on this show. We've had a lot of famous actors who've come in to do little stints, and after they've been here for a week or so, they're doffing their cap to everybody and saying, 'I don't know how you lot do this consistently at this pace'. 

"So if you've got very experienced actors saying that and then you've got kids like Jamie, Danielle and Josh [Pascoe] who have barely left school, it's a pleasure to see how they cope with it and how they've come of age. They've got an instinct now when it comes to how the show works, and they become the most professional actors. 

"To add to that, you have the fame that comes with this job - some adult actors find that hard to deal with. So they grow up really fast, and all of them have done brilliantly recently."

Would you like Billy to find love again?
"Yeah, I would. I'd like him to find Honey again, to be honest with you. I think that'd be a nice one, and it'd be what Billy would love - to get his kids back. That's all he ever wants, that happy family thing. I think it'd be an interesting dynamic, but obviously we won't be doing it for a while because me and Dani are very busy already at the moment - they've got a lot lined up for us right up until Christmas.

"If any girl tried to get involved with Billy, whether it be Honey or someone new, I think that's when you'd see little Lola's claws come out! She would not let anyone near her Pops, so I think that would be a really funny situation."

Is there anything you haven't explored with Billy that you'd like to do?
"I suppose one thing is what would happen if you gave Billy Mitchell a load of money? We kind of did it once years ago when he had a short-lived romance with Janine. He had some money from a dodgy deal, and she basically fleeced him of it within about three episodes! I think that could be looked at, because a fool and his money are soon parted. 

"I could see Billy getting a windfall and ending up giving it all away or investing it badly. The fact of the matter is, if you give Billy Mitchell money, you haven't got a character! He's always got to be looking for that break, and if you give it to him, you've got to take it away againâ¦"

----------

Glen1 (17-07-2012), megan999 (17-07-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> Were you pleased that Billy was chosen for this?
> "Yeah, absolutely. I didn't see it coming at all myself. At first I thought, 'What's he done to deserve it?', but most people have pointed out to me that it's not what he's done, it's what he hasn't done! He hasn't cheated on his wife, he's not a greedy man, he's not trying to steal money from people - he's just an honest Joe who tries. That's basically what the whole Olympic ethos is - it's about trying your best."


did people seem to forget all the stolen post and charity money Billy had hidden in his wardrobe???

----------


## Siobhan

> Were you pleased that Billy was chosen for this?
> "Yeah, absolutely. I didn't see it coming at all myself. At first I thought, 'What's he done to deserve it?', but most people have pointed out to me that it's not what he's done, it's what he hasn't done! He hasn't cheated on his wife, he's not a greedy man, he's not trying to steal money from people - he's just an honest Joe who tries. That's basically what the whole Olympic ethos is - it's about trying your best."


did people seem to forget all the stolen post and charity money Billy had hidden in his wardrobe???

----------

Glen1 (17-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Perry Fenwick has revealed that his character Billy Mitchell now wants to lead a trouble-free life.

The actor explained that Billy wants to be more responsible now that he has granddaughter Lola and great granddaughter Lexi in his life, and that he no longer has to look up to his Mitchell cousins Grant and Phil.

"For years he wanted to be [like them], but he's always been the black sheep of the family, or the runt of the litter. I don't think he's as bothered about that anymore," he told PA.

"When Billy was with Honey and his kids he'd do anything for [them] and that was why she left him, because he started thieving and lying, but as a means to an end.

He continued: "That's when his back's against the wall - if anyone threatens him or his family, that's when his Mitchell instincts come out. He's just trying to toe the line all the time now but there'll always be temptation because he's always skint!"

Fenwick added that Billy is likely to clash with his fellow Mitchells during the festive period.

"I think what you will see in the coming months is there'll be a few confrontations Mitchell-wise," he said.

"There's a lot to come out with all of that and so it should be interesting around Christmas."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Perry Fenwick has revealed that his character Billy Mitchell now wants to lead a trouble-free life.

The actor explained that Billy wants to be more responsible now that he has granddaughter Lola and great granddaughter Lexi in his life, and that he no longer has to look up to his Mitchell cousins Grant and Phil.

"For years he wanted to be [like them], but he's always been the black sheep of the family, or the runt of the litter. I don't think he's as bothered about that anymore," he told PA.

"When Billy was with Honey and his kids he'd do anything for [them] and that was why she left him, because he started thieving and lying, but as a means to an end.

He continued: "That's when his back's against the wall - if anyone threatens him or his family, that's when his Mitchell instincts come out. He's just trying to toe the line all the time now but there'll always be temptation because he's always skint!"

Fenwick added that Billy is likely to clash with his fellow Mitchells during the festive period.

"I think what you will see in the coming months is there'll be a few confrontations Mitchell-wise," he said.

"There's a lot to come out with all of that and so it should be interesting around Christmas."

----------


## LostVoodoo

I still don't understand why they wrote out Honey, especially as they have to keep thinking of excuses to get the kids back in every now and again. I can imagine if Honey was brought back she and Lola would would be an interesting pair together!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders delivered another shock twist in the show's latest episode as Billy Mitchell became a new suspect in the Lucy Beale murder mystery.

Viewers learned that Billy may have something to hide as Lee Carter told his family that he saw Lucy and Billy having a huge argument on the night of her death.

Here, Perry Fenwick - who plays Billy - offers his thoughts on this unexpected new storyline for his character.

Billy has had a rough time recently, but now he's got a job at the funeral directors. Does he feel that things are finally turning round for him?
"Yes, it's a Billy trait - every time everything goes right for him, you always know there's going to be something round the corner! Leading up to this, he's got Janet back now and he's optimistic about things with Honey because it was left open-ended and he's got the job. 

"With EastEnders, there's always that thing that when a character says "it's all working out for me", it's about to go horribly wrong - and it's most appropriate for a character like Billy. Anytime you hear him utter "this is going to be the best Christmas ever" or "I think everything's going to turn out fine", you just know the rug's going to be pulled from underneath him." 

Billy has also been stealing electricity, hasn't he?
"Yes he's been stealing electricity and fish, which is a strange combination unless you consider electric eels! Apart from in the early days, Billy only ever does anything naughty when it's for his family. He tries to keep on the straight and narrow, but every now and then, he goes on the wrong side - and when he does, he does it spectacularly wrong. 

"Billy does it for the best reasons in the world, but if he spoke to someone about it they would say, 'Don't be an idiot'. But he gets desperate."

Now that Lee has turned up to confront him, does Billy's world crumble?
"Yes, it's so out of the blue. The ironic thing with the Lucy stuff from an acting point of view is that it's the first time ever in EastEnders where there's lots of stuff that's happened off screen that we haven't shot. 

"When Lee turns up, the pressure's really on and I'm doing a lot of things and I don't know why. It's very odd and confusing, but good fun because normally when you get a script, if it screams out to you that's it's out of character, we all know our characters better than anyone and you will flag that up. Whereas with this stuff I just have to play it. 

"It could be a red herring or it could be something significant, but who knows? There's a line in a script where it's a doof doof and it says, 'This is not the Billy we know and love', which is really dark."

Have you enjoyed playing the darker side of Billy again?
"Yes, it's such an interesting storyline and nice to be thrown into it. The new generation will say, 'Billy would never do that', but the long-term viewers of the show will remember that when he first came into the show, he'd been in prison and done bad things. He's cleaned up his act, but what he gives me as an actor is that you can go "it's not impossible" - which is interesting to play." 

How does Billy feel when Phil and Lola find out what's going on and try to help him? 
"Obviously that's the 'faaamily' thing with them. In a sense with Lola, stealing the electric and fish is for her, so he's doing that for his family. Phil and him have had their run-ins over the years, but they're cousins. There's been many a time when Billy's helped Phil out - Billy saved his life a couple of years ago in the Queen Vic fire."

Who do you think killed Lucy?
"I don't know! It's interesting because even before she was killed, the 'powers that be' were putting in stuff that as a cast we didn't know. If you start writing it down, which is exactly what they want you to do, everyone has a reason, everyone's a suspect but obviously some people more than others. 

"In that respect, it could be Billy but that's the beauty of it. When we're doing a scene in the Queen Vic and someone's got to look a bit cagey, we're taking bets on each other. It's challenging to act as you have to do everything in an ambiguous way because you can't be too hard down one side and too soft down another. It's keeping us all guessing." 

Is it great to be involved in the storyline?
"Yes, and it must be great for [executive producer] Dominic [Treadwell-Collins] because it's like a big train set or Cluedo game that he's playing with. I said to him the other day, 'It's great the viewing figures are up, but you've created a monster for us because you can't walk down the road without someone asking you who killed Lucy!' 

"That's what I'm getting asked 20 times a day. I was in a shop the other day and two policemen tapped me on the shoulder and I genuinely thought they thought I might have been shoplifting and they said, 'No, we just want to know who killed Lucy!' I said, 'That's your job, isn't it?!' But now I just say it was Colonel Mustard in the library with the lead piping!"

How does Billy feel when Ian confronts him about this in The Vic next week?
"Billy feels it's unbelievable he's being accused of this in front of everyone, including Janet. I always say with Billy he's like a cornered rat and you never know what he's going to do next - like when he kidnapped his kids, it's impulsive behaviour." 

Do you think Billy is as innocent as he's protesting?
"You can't rule him out for the murder, even if you think someone is more obvious. I'm awaiting the next scripts, we're all playing detective ourselves, especially with your own character. I don't think Billy would do that for a bit of fish and a part time job - he's not going to kill someone for that alone. 

"But I'm interested to see. One minute I'm being good Billy and next minute I'm being bad Billy, so it keeps me on my toes. All I can do is what they are putting in front of me and act it the best way that I can. I don't really know if he is or not!" 

How will you feel if it is Billy that killed Lucy?
"Well I will be out of a job! He might get away with it, but I think Janine is the only one who can get away with that - she's Teflon, Janine, nothing sticks on her. 

"I don't know, that's an interesting question. It depends how it all goes. I've been playing Billy for 16 years now and I personally don't think he's got it in him, but who knows? If someone cracks, if someone gets desperate enough it could happen - that's how murders happen and crimes. It's a build-up of stuff and then they lash out. He would be really, really silly Billy if he had!"

----------

Glen1 (12-07-2014), lizann (16-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

why has he photos of lucy

----------


## Perdita

Billy Mitchell's difficult week continues on EastEnders tonight (July 17) as he faces a backlash from the Beale clan.

Viewers have already seen Billy (Perry Fenwick) become a suspect in the Lucy Beale murder case, but the soap's latest episode sees the news finally spread to her family.

Peter angrily confronts Billy
Â© BBC
Peter angrily confronts Billy

After the police inform Lucy's loved ones that Jake Stone is being released from prison due to new evidence, it's left to Mick Carter to fill in the blanks by telling Ian that Billy is now in the frame.

When Peter (Ben Hardy) hears that Billy had an argument with Lucy on the night she was murdered, he tracks down Billy and angrily throws him against a wall. 

Will Billy be able to convince Peter that he had nothing to do with his Lucy's tragic death?

Can Billy convince the Beales that he is innocent?
Â© BBC
Can Billy convince the Beales that he is innocent?

EastEnders airs these scenes tonight (July 17) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Glen1 (17-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I saw a picture of him and Carol kissing, are they to become an item?

I thought Billy might be the innocent party arrested for Lucy's murder

----------


## Perdita

Billy Mitchell's reunion with his former wife Honey will get off to a rocky start when she delivers him an ultimatum on EastEnders next week.

Honey's return to Walford has come amid a very complicated time for Billy, who has found himself being caught up in his family's problems once again.

Although last night's episode saw the pair get passionate, Honey has made it clear that she won't be sticking around if Billy is up to no good and she will reiterate her warning next week.

With the Mitchell family reeling following Ronnie's arrest, Billy will find himself torn as he does his best to help Phil, who has turned to drink to ease his problems.

However, Billy is soon left with a very difficult decision to make when a frustrated Honey demands that he choose between her and his family. What will Billy do?

Viewers will have to tune in to see what Billy decides but EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has recently spoken out about his plans for the pair now Honey has returned permanently.

Speaking to The Sun's TV Soap magazine, he said: "I was working in the EastEnders story office when we did the birth of Janet with Honey and Billy [in 2006].

"I remember people saying that, in eight years' time, there will be more wonderful stories for them as a couple. ​No matter who we've put Billy with, Honey is the love of his life and viewers adore her. Emma Barton [who plays her] is a joy."

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), tammyy2j (18-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Billy Mitchell's reunion with his former wife Honey will get off to a rocky start when she delivers him an ultimatum on EastEnders next week.
> 
> Honey's return to Walford has come amid a very complicated time for Billy, who has found himself being caught up in his family's problems once again.
> 
> Although last night's episode saw the pair get passionate, Honey has made it clear that she won't be sticking around if Billy is up to no good and she will reiterate her warning next week.
> 
> With the Mitchell family reeling following Ronnie's arrest, Billy will find himself torn as he does his best to help Phil, who has turned to drink to ease his problems.
> 
> However, Billy is soon left with a very difficult decision to make when a frustrated Honey demands that he choose between her and his family. What will Billy do?
> ...


I liked Billy more with Little Mo

----------

maidmarian (18-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I liked Billy more with Little Mo


They were certainly more equally matched(imo)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked Billy more with Little Mo


I found Little Mo a bit annoying to be honest.  I'm glad they've reunited Billy with Honey because I always liked her, plus they have two kids together.  I'm very pleased to see Billy back together with his family.  Along with a decent job and his friendship with Les, Billy feels like more than the runt of the Mitchell litter for the first time in years.

----------

maidmarian (18-11-2015), Perdita (18-11-2015), Rear window (18-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I found Little Mo a bit annoying to be honest.  I'm glad they've reunited Billy with Honey because I always liked her, plus they have two kids together.  I'm very pleased to see Billy back together with his family.  Along with a decent job and his friendship with Les, Billy's feels like more than the runt of the Mitchell litter for the first time in years.


I do like Honey -not sure if she would really
be interested in Billy ??

It should be good for children -I do tend
to still.think of Billy as a child beater( as he
was orginally) which would worry me if this was
real life!

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), parkerman (18-11-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Hope he chooses Honey over the Mitchell's to be honest. Billy's character is just a dead end when he's a part of the Mitchell storylinse and Honey could be a chance for him to get out of the dump.

----------

tammyy2j (19-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

​Colour us confused.

Pictures have been released that show EastEnders filming today (January 18) on location with Ronnie Mitchell (Samantha Womack) and Billy (Perry Fenwick) in a hearse.

Ronnie and Billy Mitchell in a hearse
Â©  BBC Kieron McCarron

Ronnie and Billy Mitchell in a hearse behind the scenes
Â©  BBC Kieron McCarron
The hearse then seemingly breaks down, leaving Ronnie none too impressed. Has someone else awakened her murderous side and she's involved Billy to get rid of the evidence?

Or is it all just innocent and Billy is giving her a lift in the company car? The in-hearse scenes don't look that intense, with the two even taking their time out to look at a phone.

Your guess is as good as ours, though, as the storyline has been kept secret.​

Ronnie and Billy Mitchell behind the scenes
Â©  BBC Kieron McCarron

Ronnie and Billy Mitchell behind the scenes
Â©  BBC Kieron McCarron


They might look up the GPS on the phone.. Collecting Grant from an airport .fliming for PeggyÂ´s funeral already??    :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

He is an idiot, calling Les a pervert and not wanting him around his kids and giving up a good job with people who helped him  :Angry: 

Also Billy had photos of Lucy and stole mail, all forgotten about never any follow up just dropped

----------

lizann (12-07-2016), parkerman (12-07-2016), Perdita (12-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders spoiler: Billy Mitchell star hints at shock AXE after 20 years in Albert Square
Eastenders star Perry Fenwick has admitted he fears Billy Mitchell may be about to leave Albert Square after 20 years in the soap.
The 54-year-old joined EastEnders in 1998, but could be making a swift exit just months before celebrating two decades as a Walford regular.
Speaking to Womanâs Own magazine, actor Perry revealed: âI joined in 1998 so Iâve been on EastEnders for 19 years. But Iâm not sure if Iâll still be there for my 20th year.
âItâs up to the bosses. Theyâve got to offer me another contract.â
The star, who previously starred in Casualty and The Bill before joining the BBC soap, added it would be âstrangeâ to say goodbye to Billy.
âI had a good career before I was there but that was two generations ago,â he sighed. âIâve been at EastEnders for so long.â
Billy has been at the centre of some of the most important EastEnders storylines during his 19 year stay in Walford.
The funeral director broke hearts when he confronted his childhood abuser, lost two wives in failed marriages - only to rekindle his relationship with Honey - and fathering a Downâs syndrome daughter, Janet.
The news comes after several fan favourites were culled under new boss, and former The Archers editor, Sean OâConnor.
Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell controversially drowned on New Yearâs Day - a move actresses Samantha Womack and Rita Simmons both vocally slammed - while Lee Carter (Danny Boy-Hatchard) bowed out earlier this year.


Hope he stays  :Thumbsup:

----------

Rear window (26-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

is perry leaving, has he been sacked?

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...hock-collapse/

Billy Mitchell suffers shock collapse tonight

----------


## parkerman

> is perry leaving, has he been sacked?


He's supposed to be featuring in a "major" Christmas story line - a clash with Phil!

----------


## lizann

romance connection for billy and karen

----------


## lizann

billy will start selling drugs for vinny

----------


## lizann

he is homeless

----------

